# Sinn EZM3: Thoughts and opinions VS other Sinn's?



## woodsteel23 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi all, newbie here, been bitten by the Sinn bug and looking to procure a dive watch.
Have narrowed my choices down to an EZM3 and would like to know, in the grand scheme of things, how does the EZM3 compare to the other EZM watches, and also to the newer dive U series watches?

Also, what's fair market value for an EZM3 used? Or where can I find one online?

I'm gonna post pics here first when I get it!


----------



## robert (Feb 13, 2006)

hi well I had an ezm 3 which i had bought 2nd hand. It was around 2 years old and i got it for around1/2 factory new price. re watch i loved it but did not like the thin hands so much thats why i sold it. re comfort if you have thin hands like mine its great with srap or braclet. from all my watches it was the most scratch resistant watch i ever had. accuracy like most other 2824 watches but i am not one to stay counting secords. I love the watch for its durablility and its tough look and feel. I prefer it to the new u models as for me its the perfect size. while i do not like small watches i do not like massive ones either. 


this week i will receeive my new ezm3 with 656 hands from sinn and i will post pics as you can see i missed it too much!

regards

robert


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

robert said:


> this week i will receeive my new ezm3 with 656 hands from sinn and i will post pics as you can see i missed it too much!


I am very keen to see how the watch has turned out, Robert! B-)


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Crusader said:


> I am very keen to see how the watch has turned out, Robert! B-)


Me too!

I like the look of the EZM3, it's on the list of 'Sinns I'd like to experience' :-!


----------



## drmc_coy (Mar 12, 2006)

woodsteel23 said:


> how does the EZM3 compare to the other EZM watches,


EZM 1 classic, rare, expensive, Lemania calibre - needs maintenance - not in production, titanium

EZM 2 battery driven quarz -steel- not in production anymore - a lot of people say that quarz watches have no heart ( i kinda think so, too - but i recently bought one and like it tremendously ) - its filled with silikon oil - no total reflection occurs, and it looks like the hands stick to the inside of the glass - i like that

EZM 3 my first sinn in 1999(? or so) - i thought best value for money - the ETA calibre is nothing fancy (mine lost 5min in a month) -steel - still in production - very rugged (it´ll survive anything you´ll survive)

EZM 5 (= U2) new series, u-boat steel - i like the 2nd time zone (the only feature i truly miss on my EZM3) unfortunately it is too big for my wrist - i think its a huge watch (if you look at the size of the ETA inside, i was disappointed that sinn followed the trend to supersize) - i also prefer the crown position at 9 o´clock (that was the reason that got me startet with sinn watches) - i think thats protectionwise the best position

EZM 2 B (=UX) battery driven quarz, u-boat steel, filled with silikon oil, as big as the EZM 5 - i prefer the old EZM2


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Wood: I had a 2 but sold it...*

After a couple of years, the plain dial was a bit too simple. While I liked the simplicity, eventually I got a 3 and it's dial seems a bit more balanced. The gsg version of the 2 is nice, too (not the god awful version, but Steve's version). 
I got the 3 from Rob at Watchbuys, and have read lately that the 3 may be discontinued soon.
DW


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

drmc_coy said:


> EZM 2 B (=UX) battery driven quarz, u-boat steel, filled with silikon oil, as big as the EZM 5 - i prefer the old EZM2


You are right about the diameter of the UX, but thankfully it is a bit flatter than the U1 and U2/EZM5. ;-)


----------



## bart (Feb 20, 2006)

I am sure you have seen plenty pics, but I'll post some of mine. Great watch, I think. Good size, not too thick, fantastic tecnology. The scratch resistance was mentioned earlier. I think it's mostly a geometry thing. The bezel sticks out past the case and is also angled up (like a dome) - just not a lot of areas that get hit & scratched. The instrument look of it is cool amd I love the CuSa capsule. Also the matte dial & AR on the (inside only?) of the crystal work great. Pretty decent lume, too.


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

drmc_coy said:


> EZM 3 my first sinn in 1999(? or so) - i thought best value for money - the ETA calibre is nothing fancy (mine lost 5min in a month) -steel - still in production - very rugged (it´ll survive anything you´ll survive)


Didn't know this interesting and good to know. Thanks!



drmc_coy said:


> EZM 5 (= U2) new series, u-boat steel - i think its a huge watch (if you look at the size of the ETA inside, i was disappointed that sinn followed the trend to supersize)


Agreed. Oversized watches maybe good for kids, women and those with poor self esteem ...IMO. More to the point they are just too big and are prone to damage from everyday life.



drmc_coy said:


> Too big as the EZM 5 - i prefer the old EZM2


A great watch ...almost the EZM2 all over again, but with better steel. But like the acclaimed U1 Sinn made it too big at 44mm!o|


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

People keep commenting on the size of the U Series. I have owned a UX and now a U2. My first (maybe 2nd) Sinn was an EZM3. Yes, the U Series pieces are larger in case diameter to the EZM (44 v. 40), but I am telling you they do not wear discernibly, if any, larger on the wrist. Maybe it is the thickness to diameter ratio or the short lug to lug length, but the Us wear much smaller than the 44mm diameter would indicate. I have relatively small 6.75 inch wrists and I prefer the look of the Us to the EZM. If there is any way you can try on a U before you decide, you owe it to yourself. As for the EZM3, I think it fits true to size.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Dufresne said:


> People keep commenting on the size of the U Series. I have owned a UX and now a U2. My first (maybe 2nd) Sinn was an EZM3. Yes, the U Series pieces are larger in case diameter to the EZM (44 v. 40), but I am telling you they do not wear discernibly, if any, larger on the wrist. Maybe it is the thickness to diameter ratio or the short lug to lug length, but the Us wear much smaller than the 44mm diameter would indicate. I have relatively small 6.75 inch wrists and I prefer the look of the Us to the EZM. If there is any way you can try on a U before you decide, you owe it to yourself. As for the EZM3, I think it fits true to size.


I agree. My UX rests comfortably on my 7" wrist and doesn't look too large in the least. At 6' 3" and 240 pounds I really don't have an inferiority complex.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is mine...


----------

